# 16g bowfront w/ 96w coralife



## upgradepc

what corals could i keep with a 96w coralife light? i have had this tank setup for 4 months with a maroon clown and a purple little fish. i havent done much with it yet but i want to add maybe one more rock and some corals. any suggestions?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I have the exact same light over a 10 gallon. It's good for softies and lps but hard corals don't look good under this light.

Also this light is soo loud and Im looking to replace it with a good t5 for less noise and better color in my corals.


----------



## upgradepc

it is loud and i also noticed it gets really damn hot.


----------



## nismo driver

upgradepc said:


> it is loud and i also noticed it gets really damn hot.


yes and yes

i to ran this over a gallon, like e-thug said softies and lps but the lps. i had some montipora and the color was meh with virtually no growth..


----------



## upgradepc

if i knew that before i bought the light i would have bought a light with more watts. but i just keep this tank to play with.


----------

